# 2009 Roubaix Comp Vs. Elite



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

First post here. I currently ride recreationally a 2004 Trek 2100 Triple. I do hills in SoCal and starting to do metric century/50 mile rides.
Interested in the Roubaix because we have two good Specialized dealers nearby and it might be the bike for me. 
I notice that the above two bikes are similar with the Comp having upgrated brake calipers and wheels. Bottom bracket different too. With my Trek, I replace my generic brake calipers with Ultegra and they grip better. The Elite has the Avitar saddle which is what I put on my Trek, so I have no problem with the saddle on it.
Would you say that the $500 price difference is worth it between the two bikes?

P.S. I think the specs are in error concerning pedals.
P.S.S. My forum ID is due to me being a runner, albeit an often injured one. Cycling is my way to keep in shape and have fun. 

Thanks in advance....

and by the way, good luck to the dude with the new Roubaix Expert. It's a sweet sweet ride, just a tad rich for my budget and family commitments


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Of the differences between the models, I think the wheelset is most noteworthy, but not enough to justify the $500. I say go for the Elite, replace the brake pads with Kool Stops and start riding!


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks, P.J., that seems like a very cost effective upgrade. I love the black carbon frame of the Elite and Comp. Red as well for that matter.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

fivekabob said:


> Thanks, P.J., that seems like a very cost effective upgrade. I love the black carbon frame of the Elite and Comp. Red as well for that matter.


You're welcome. Yes, the Kool Stops would be a very cost effective upgrade. I'm sure you can find other places for the $500 savings.

I like things a little more understated, so IMO the reds are a bit much, but to each his (or her) own. Good luck with your decision - and welcome to the forums!


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

And if you can find a 2008 Roubaix Elite Triple you will save quite some dough which you can then put $14 towards Kool Stop pads and have an unbelievable ride!


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

You are not only right with that, but there were a few 2008 Experts on sale at this beautiful Specialized Store (sorta out of my immediate area) for $2600). Carbon with red trim.
They have some 2009 Elites but no Comps in as yet. Salesman was giving more pro's for the Comp but he might have had some facts off.

Another salesman..(I overheard) was telling a customer about the acutal frame design benefits of the 09 compared to the equivalent 08's. (But it was over my head, tech wise).


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

I was hearing all the talk about the 2009 carbon frame as well, if you have the dough burning a hole in your pocket go for it, but, if like me you put a premium on value I say go for the '08, the difference in ride seems more theoretical than in practice though I am sure some will disagree, the triple Elite had full 105, I had gotten mine for 1750. 



fivekabob said:


> You are not only right with that, but there were a few 2008 Experts on sale at this beautiful Specialized Store (sorta out of my immediate area) for $2600). Carbon with red trim.
> They have some 2009 Elites but no Comps in as yet. Salesman was giving more pro's for the Comp but he might have had some facts off.
> 
> Another salesman..(I overheard) was telling a customer about the acutal frame design benefits of the 09 compared to the equivalent 08's. (But it was over my head, tech wise).


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

I think the Specialized website for the 09 Roubaix Comp had a change in one of the frame colors. They added this nice blue carbon and deleted the bright red that the Elite shows.


----------

